# Fender Unveils All-New Platform With the Dimension Bass



## Daf57 (Oct 16, 2013)

Fender Unveils All-New Platform With the Dimension Bass | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Fender Scoop: Dimension Bass | Featured Products | Fender® Guitars


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## CD1221 (Oct 16, 2013)

Musicman by Fender?

Looks cool, though.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 16, 2013)

CD1221 said:


> Musicman by Fender?


 
Literally exactly what I said when I first got the product sheet for these things


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 16, 2013)

'All new'? I was hoping for something modern, this still looks like its from the 60's heh 
Fender is resting on its past classics too much, when the Strat and P/J basses were released they were revolutionary, ultra-modern, ergonomic designs, through which they earnt a deserved popularity. If Fender stayed true to it's past it would be making revolutionary, ultra-modern, ergonomic designs today. Of course it should continue to sell the classics but not get lazy and rely on them. Looks like it's current direction is due to commercialism based on the unfortunately retro tastes of today's musicians, where has that 60's revolutionary artistic creativity gone?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2013)

ixlramp said:


> where has that 60's revolutionary artistic creativity gone?



Back to the '60s, because it was a different time for electric guitars.

They to be "revolutionary" in the '80s.

It did terribly. 

Most of the people that want a Fender want the "classics", the Tele, Strat, J, and P. If they want to experiment, they have Jackson and Charvel. You're not going to get a 7-string, fanned-fret, ergonomic headless from Fender.


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 16, 2013)

ixlramp said:


> 'All new'? I was hoping for something modern, this still looks like its from the 60's heh
> Fender is resting on its past classics too much, when the Strat and P/J basses were released they were revolutionary, ultra-modern, ergonomic designs, through which they earnt a deserved popularity.



It's a lot easier to be revolutionary when you're in a new field, like electric instruments in the 1950s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> It's a lot easier to be revolutionary when you're in a new field, like electric instruments in the 1950s.



This is what I was trying to say, but couldn't express it well. Thanks.


----------



## shawnperolis (Oct 16, 2013)

I like the way my Jazz Bass looks better, but I don't think I can explain why.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 16, 2013)

The Dimension V HH is right up my alley.


----------



## Herrick (Oct 20, 2013)

I think they would look cooler without the pickguard.


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 20, 2013)

This just strikes me as Fender's VERY late response to Music Man.


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 20, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They to be "revolutionary" in the '80s.
> It did terribly.
> Most of the people that want a Fender want the "classics"


Heh well that was their own fault for not having any good modern designs, with a good design people with modern tastes will buy.
I assume that by the 80s the company was already so traditional and retro they simply didn't have any modern innovative designers, for example i am a modern innovative designer far ahead of my time, if i joined a guitar company Fender and Gibson would naturally be out of the question, so perhaps increasingly those companies are filled with traditionalists who don't want to and can't design modern.
It's interesting to think where this will go, in 50 years will the walls of guitar shops still be covered in strat copies? or perhaps copies of modern classics like RG guitars and Steinberger basses. As tastes evolve could Fender and Gibson actually be modern enough to survive?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm going back to my original argument; "Most people want the classics."
If people stop buying the "classics," they'll move on.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't get the hate. This looks absolutely awesome.







Although the wider string spacing isn't for me, this provides a genuine alternative to everyone who wanted a Stingray 5 with 19mm (3/4") spacing at the bridge, since EBMM only makes a Stingray 5 with narrower spacing.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 21, 2013)

Hahaha, I like that releasing a bass with humbuckers means it's Fender's "response" to Music Man. I wonder if, had there been an internet back when the Stingray was released in '76, people would have posted about how it was "Music Man's response to the Gibson Ripper" (as if the Stingray wasn't initially Music Man's response to the P-Bass, hahaha).


----------



## codycarter (Oct 21, 2013)

WSchaferJR said:


> This just strikes me as Fender's VERY late response to Music Man.



Well you have to remember, Leo created Music Man, so fender probably didn't want to step on toes. I don't see this really as a response to the sting ray, more like a take on humbuckers in a fender bass

I for one think is looks great, I'd love to get my hands on one!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't see how this could be a response to the Stingray. It didn't boom in popularity or anything.  People are complaining about Fender riding on their laurels and I'm betting they thought "F_u_ck you, we're releasing a new shape."

...And people are still getting on them about that.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 21, 2013)

Regarding the design, you can't really look at "the classics" like you look at classic cars, or vintage radios. Fender's designs weren't just ahead of their time, they were (ARE) _timeless_. They don't look weird, dated, or out of place in a modern setting, and that's been true for the duration of their existence. Nobody, musicians or otherwise, sees a guy on stage with a Strat or a J-Bass and thinks "Why's he using that old outdated thing?" 

I don't think it's unfortunate that that's the case, either. Why would it be? Playing rock onstage with a Fender is still perfectly possible. It's not like people are out there tripping all over their Fenders, failing to do things they might be able to do, if only they had an ergo fanned fret headless midi-capable guitar. Those guitars have their places, sure, but they aren't such drastic improvements in form or function that previous designs are suddenly obsolete. It's not like entering a Model T in the Daytona 500 or going off to war with a blunderbuss.

Iono. I'm bored rambling.


----------



## codycarter (Oct 21, 2013)

I have to say, I still haven't found a guitar that puts out a better metal tone than my old MIM strat, and with very small adjustments I get a killer classic rock or jazz tone.

It's not all about innovation and reinvention, if it isn't broke, don't fix it


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 21, 2013)

Heh sorry my last post was a bit grumpy


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 21, 2013)

ixlramp said:


> for example i am a modern innovative designer far ahead of my time, if i joined a guitar company Fender and Gibson would naturally be out of the question


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't like it, seems lazy.

Looks like someone modded their P-5 string with a fatter body with stumpy horns.

It resembles a musicman but fails at looking as awesome.

I don't believe Fender (or Gibson) will ever produce a new design that will be above their originals in appearance. I was going to suggest they offer more modern options but they already own other brands such as Jackson to cover that hole.

It may have been easier to be revolutionary in the 50s and 60s but that hasn't stopped a plethora of other makers who have redesigned the instrument in the years since.

Fender probably needs another decade for the old farts to die and leave their behind-the-times contributions/ideas in the classic shapes. Then they may start producing new ideas that are actually new and not re-tooled clones.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 21, 2013)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> I don't believe Fender (or Gibson) will ever produce a new design that will be above their originals in appearance.



I don't believe _anyone_ will ever produce a new design that will be above Fender's (or Gibson's) in appearance. They're just that iconic. The only other company with a body design that could arguably be said to have thrown its hat into the ring and joined the Big Boy Pantheon with the Strat, Tele, and LP is PRS.

And no, I don't think the RG counts, if that's what anyone's thinking. It's a superstrat, so it's not some revolutionary new design. It's just a tweaked version of the strat. Not that it's as popular to begin with, of course.



RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> It may have been easier to be revolutionary in the 50s and 60s but that hasn't stopped a plethora of other makers who have redesigned the instrument in the years since.



A plethora of other builders who have utterly failed to achieve the success and brand recognition of Fender and Gibson. That's not to say other brands and styles haven't achieved success, obviously, but anyone who thinks they've achieved the recognition and success of Fender and Gibson is delusional.



RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Fender probably needs another decade for the old farts to die and leave their behind-the-times contributions/ideas in the classic shapes. Then they may start producing new ideas that are actually new and not re-tooled clones.



Yeah, that's what we need. More Fenders that will look just as ridiculous twenty years after their release as the "new and modern" guitars they released in the 80s do now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2013)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Fender probably needs another decade for the old farts to die and leave their behind-the-times contributions/ideas in the classic shapes. Then they may start producing new ideas that are actually new and not re-tooled clones.



And this is the part where I show you all the young people (well, at least under 50 years old) with Fender and Squier sigs.

John Mayer Stratocaster® | Artist Series | Fender®
Jim Root Stratocaster® | Artist Series | Fender®
Kenny Wayne Shepherd Stratocaster® | Artist Series | Fender®
Jim Adkins JA-90 Telecaster® Thinline | Artist Series | Fender®
J5 Triple Tele® Deluxe | Artist Series | Fender®
Richie Kotzen Telecaster® | Artist Series | Fender®
Chris Shiflett Telecaster® Deluxe | Artist Series | Fender®
Mark Hoppus Jazz Bass® | Artist Series | Fender®
Nate Mendel P Bass® | Artist Series | Fender®
Mike Dirnt Precision Bass® | Artist Series | Fender®
Avril Lavigne Telecaster® | Artist Series | Squier by Fender®
Deryck Whibley Telecaster® | Artist Series | Squier by Fender®
Joe Trohman Telecaster® | Artist Series | Squier by Fender®
Simon Neil Stratocaster® | Artist Series | Squier by Fender®
Pete Wentz Precision Bass® | Artist Series | Squier by Fender®
James Johnston Jazz Bass® | Artist Series | Squier by Fender®
Mikey Way Mustang® Bass | Artist Series | Squier by Fender®
Chris Aiken Precision Bass® | Artist Series | Squier by Fender®
Squier® Troy Sanders Jaguar Bass® | Artist Series | Squier by Fender®

So, yeah, it's not a bunch of "old farts" playing Fenders (and Squiers.)

I'm going to say it again:

THEIR CLASSIC SHAPES SELL MOST. THATS WHY THEY'RE MAKING THOSE. NO ONE, BESIDES A SMALL MAJORITY ON THE INTERNET, WILL BUY A FANNED-FRET, HEADLESS FENDER.

EDIT: I also love how Fender haters keep moving the goalposts...

"YOU GUYS NEED TO STOP RESTING ON YOUR LAURELS. RELEASE NEW SHAPES!"
*Fender releases a new shape*
"Uhh... *move goalposts* IT NEEDS TO LOOK LIKE THIS! STOP RELEASING MUSIC MAN CLONES!"


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 21, 2013)

I love classic designs and I love modern designs. Why do some of you insist that one company satisfy both styles? You have a ton of options for non-Fender instruments, so there's no reason to complain. Literally.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I also love how Fender haters keep moving the goalposts...
> 
> "YOU GUYS NEED TO STOP RESTING ON YOUR LAURELS. RELEASE NEW SHAPES!"
> *Fender releases a new shape*
> "Uhh... *move goalposts* IT NEEDS TO LOOK LIKE THIS! STOP RELEASING MUSIC MAN CLONES!"



Hahahaha. Or:

"Fender needs to release new shapes!"
"They have. Many times."
"No, I mean shapes that _I_ like."
"..."


----------



## codycarter (Oct 21, 2013)

You know the funniest thing about people complaint about fender (&Gibson) not putting out new shapes of innovation? I hear more people complain about wanting an 8 string tele/LP than wanting some alien new shape

I also don't get what you guys mean by "innovation", fan fret, TT frets, extended range, headless hardware, and swanky shaped bodies aren't that innovative


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2013)

codycarter said:


> You know the funniest thing about people complaint about fender (&Gibson) not putting out new shapes of innovation? I hear more people complain about wanting an 8 string tele/LP than wanting some alien new shape



Thats what I've learned from people complaining about Fender on here... "Innovative" = "we want moar strangs."


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 22, 2013)

Edit, aww poop, too wide a neck. Was hoping it would be more "jazz" profile. Sigh.......my search goes on


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 22, 2013)

My initial post may have come across as fender hate, that is not at all what I intended. I love fender, and I REALLY love the usa vintage reissue's. All I'm saying is that it has a definite music man vibe going on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2013)

I wasn't talking about you. I've seen people call this out as a desperate attempt at getting into the Stingray market.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 22, 2013)

i really though the 6 string 24 fret steve bailey was going to open doors for fender.... how about a 35" inch scale fellas?


----------



## skeels (Oct 22, 2013)

I have two words. 

G&L.


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 23, 2013)

Man, they look great to me, but I'd like the exact same thing with a jazz profile neck. There is no pleasing everyone


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 23, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> I love classic designs and I love modern designs. Why do some of you insist that one company satisfy both styles? You have a ton of options for non-Fender instruments, so there's no reason to complain. Literally.



Yeah, it's like complaining that McDonald's doesn't serve pizza.


----------



## codycarter (Oct 23, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Yeah, it's like complaining that McDonald's doesn't serve pizza.



Didn't they actually make pizza's in the 80's..which turned out to be a disaster


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2013)

codycarter said:


> Didn't they actually make pizza's in the 80's..which turned out to be a disaster



WHAT A COINCIDENCE!!!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 24, 2013)

skeels said:


> I have two words.
> 
> G&L.



You sir win at life.


I do dig this bass though. I might have to pick up the single pickup one... I need a 5er in my arsenal.


----------



## Fathand (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like I 've missed some bass related stuff since I've been concentrating on playing more guitar lately. This looks cool though, good for Fender. Too bad I just traded in an OLP Stingray 5, so my humbucker + 5-string needs have been fulfilled.


----------



## Strawberry Man (Nov 2, 2013)

I still wish Steve Bailey hadn't jumped ship to Warwick, his six string signature was one of the coolest Fenders I have ever seen. I would basically kill for a MIM fretless version.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 3, 2013)

Strawberry Man said:


> I still wish Steve Bailey hadn't jumped ship to Warwick, his six string signature was one of the coolest Fenders I have ever seen. I would basically kill for a MIM fretless version.



Look for the Aria Pro II Avante 6. That's basically the Steve Bailey sig, but cheaper since it doesn't have the Fender name on it.


----------

